# Chasises de madera para amplificadores y mezcladores



## comando_co (May 7, 2011)

Yo nunca me imagine que un chasis hecho en madera para un amplificador quedara tan bien hecho y tan elegante.

Aquí les dejo el web site para que lo vean con sus propios ojos y opinen. Esta en Ingles, pero tiene muchas imágenes.

http://www.davisound.com/WoodYou.html


----------



## juanchilp (May 7, 2011)

y esta bueno como cajonera  , me gusta mucho como quedan los gabinetes en madera pero en verano es todo un temita el calor jeje


----------



## comando_co (May 7, 2011)

La verdad es que en las demás fotos no se le ven ranuras de ventilación a los gabinetes, esto es un problema serio. Yo pienso que el que los hace es un maestro en carpintería, pero en electrónica le hace falta que lo orienten.


----------



## juanchilp (May 7, 2011)

no precisamente la ventilación en un gabinete este a la vista,  puede estar en la parte traserá del mismo o inclisive en el "piso", y tal vez soporta altas temperaturas el circuito que implemento, ¿ te gusto el gabinete y lo posteastes ? jajaj


----------



## comando_co (May 7, 2011)

Es una idea innovadora, para los que les gusta lo clásico y la vieja escuela.

Yo he visto en Internet hasta todo el tablero de un auto y la consola hechas en madera. Una verdadera obra de arte.

Existen carros que la carrocería es hecha en madera, y cuestan un ojo de la cara.


----------



## fas0 (May 7, 2011)

tentador, tal vez haga uno con fibrofacil, que es barato, para ver que tal queda... aunque con los nudos quedaría mejor.


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

y con respecto al apantallamiento electrico como andara ???


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Eso no es problema, lo haces internamente


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2011)

la mezcaladora es una chulada, mis respetos...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





es tentadora la idea, lo considerare.....


----------



## electromecanico (May 7, 2011)

che esperen que aca tambien hay algo echo en casa 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=146


----------



## Helminto G. (May 7, 2011)

ese tambien me parece una belleza de trabajo electromecanico


----------



## marco antonio (May 7, 2011)

los gabinetes en madera por el calor de los amplificadores su temperatura aumenta mas pero si es de metal o aluminio la temperatura baja mi podrian decir si es cierto o tienes otra teoria gracias


----------

